# south coast 24/6



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Kim, been down to Moruya today, fished surprisingly well. Had a look at Barlings on the way back through, but indications are that it might be a bit rough tomorrow, so probably back to Moruya again. Even though it was a bit muddy, the bream were about!


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Kim, I'm going to do a trip report when I get back to Canberra tomorrow night and can download photos, but for brief details, I had an awesome day using plastics - 2x 40cm beam, another in high 30s, a few trevors and flatties as well. All fish were taken either near the airport or across the river at 'the hole in the wall'. Tried a surface towadi and sx40s, but no luck on the hard bodies, gulps ruled today.

I was really hoping to get on the ocean this weekend too, but am going to put it off till next week - Dad and myself are tomorrow trying Moruya again (Dad's keen for a big bream), hoping to launch about 7am at the airport, but may be a bit later. Not too stressed about an early start, the big bream were caught today in the middle of the day.

On a side note on the Clyde - report this morning from a mate who said there are heaps of bream & eps about not far upriver from the bridge, but have been very hard to hook.

Have a safe trip down tomorrow, hopefully will see you about Moruya - can't wait to see the new toy get christened!


----------

